# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  من خبث الوهابية ( حقد على الشيعه)      تحذير!!!!!!!

## w_alwaheed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهمصل على محمد وآل محمد .

أحذروا من موقع شهيد كربلاء :

بعد فشلالوهابيه فى بث سمومهم فى العلن,تخفوا وقامو ببث سمومهم فى العسل 
أنشأ الوهابيهموقعا"يعطى أنطباعا"للوهله الأولى انه من المواقع الشيعيه.خدعتهم الأولى فى الاسمحيث انه من الأسماء المستخدمه بكثره لدى الشيعه وتنعدم لدى غيرهم وهو 
شهيدكربلاء وعنوان الموقع .....www.krblaa.com 
عند دخولك للموقع تجد الواجهه مثل واجهات المواقع الشيعيه بما تحويه 
من صورتجسد واقعة الطف الأليمه ,من قافله السبايا والحصان الملطخ بدمالشهيدوالدموع..وغيره من الأمور 
بأختصار للوهله الأولى هو موقع شيعي بالتأكيد% 
ويبدو ان للموقع علاقه بعبد الرحمن الدمشقيه الذى ظهر فى مناظرات 
قناةالمستقله صاحب الفضيحه الأخلاقيه دليل وجود قسم بأسمه 
يتجسد فى الموقع مدىالخبث والحقد الوهابى وطريقتهم الدائمه فى 
قلب الحقائق بأحضار نصوص ناقصهوالكلام الفارغ. 
وأيضا" بوضع مقاطع من محاظرات بحيث يأخذون المعنى الغير مفهوموالغير مكمل لخداع من لاخبره لهم فى هذه الأمور وايهامهم بأن هذا هو 
اعتقادالشيعه...... 
أخوانى/ أخواتى ساهموا فى نشر الموضوع ... عبر المجموعاتوالمنتديات
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عبير الزهراء

مشكووووووووووور أخي على التحذير
الموقع قديم ومعروف

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..
*

w_alwaheed vbmenu_register("postmenu_161636", true);  
*
*
*شكرا لك اخي*
*على هذا التنبه*
*وجزاك الله الف*
*خير..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## عاشقه اهل البيت

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يالله 
زودوهااااااااااااا
يسلمو على النحدير

----------


## همس القوافي

اشكرك على التنبيه

----------


## بسمه الم

مشكور اخوي على هادا الكلام 
ولا حول ولا قوه الى بالله 
وياريت الكل يشارك في 
نشر هادا الموقع علشان 
الكل يعرفه 
الله يعطيك عفيه

----------


## فرح

*مشكور خيوووو* 
*ع التنبيه ويعطيك ربي العااااافيه* 
*ورحم الله والديك* 
*         فـــرح*

----------


## w_alwaheed

*مشكوووووره اختي بسمه على مرورك*

----------


## w_alwaheed

*مشكووووووووووووووره اختي فرح على مرورك*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

الموقع ما يفتح
ومشكور على التحذير

----------


## جراح الكويتي

_مشكوووووره علا هاذي التنبيه_ 

_وربي يعطيج األــــف ألــــف عافيــــه_



_       جراح الكويتي_

----------


## w_alwaheed

*شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي جراح* 


*علـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك*

----------


## رادود حساوي

مشكور على هالتوضيح

----------


## ضامي الشوق

مشكور  أخوي على التنبية ..

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

يعطيك العافية 

تحياتي لك

----------


## w_alwaheed

*يسلمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا كل الردود*

----------

